# Hey!



## Brendan Cox

Hey everyone. I've just joined. I'm keen to talk to people into similar kinds of fiction, or anyone working on writing as a career or hobby really (I think I've chosen the right place). I enjoy creating surreal and experimental work or other somehow high concept work, as well as just comedy. I've been working on a science fiction novel for most of this year, which I currently have on hold while I work on other shorter project ideas that were begging to be fleshed out. I've got a couple of short stories out in the public domain already but it'll be great to get feedback from the folks on here. It'll also be interesting to see what others are working on.


----------



## Nickie

Hello, and welcome to Writing Forums. I'm Nickie, and next to being a teacher (have been for over 30 years) I write historical fiction in the old fashioned way, like Alexander Dumas or Charles Dickens.


----------



## justbishop

Hi Brendan, I'm new as well


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Brendan.


----------



## Offeiriad

Hiya Brendan, welcome.


----------

